# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  جدیدترین ورژن jquery

## tamafi6

Sorry, I can't help you on this.

----------


## rbagherih

تشکر
تشکر
تشکر

----------

